# Wanna Be A Logger?



## slowp (Nov 21, 2016)

B&M logging has a fancy, electronic sign that says NOW HIRING Rigging crew members. That's your chance for glorious work in the woods. 

Their shop is now on the west side of I-5 in Chehalis, near the Stihl warehouse. You can look up the rest. 

I enjoyed working with them. They did good work and were easily bribed with cookies.


----------



## Westboastfaller (Nov 21, 2016)

All right! What kinda gear do you think I'll need, *smiles* that's very thoughtful of you.


----------



## bitzer (Nov 21, 2016)

Maybe if they put "we hate Trump too," on the sign they could get some college kids out there.


----------



## slowp (Nov 21, 2016)

It's kind of the wrong time of year to get college kids. Our county has a lot of folks on welfare, but those folks probably would not be good to hire. Westboaster, you'd sink to the lowly level of rigging rat? They do have their own falling crew but do not have much turnover in that group--at least it was the same guys over and over on the sales I worked on.


----------



## Westboastfaller (Nov 21, 2016)

bitzer said:


> Maybe if they put "we hate Trump too," on the sign they could get some college kids out there.


Green Day may show up then.
What was their chant last night on the AMA show?
"NO TRUMP! NO KKK! NO FASCISTS USA"!
They are on Kimmel tonight. I'm a big fan. 
I must be part of the fa*got American. oh well...lol


----------



## Westboastfaller (Nov 21, 2016)

slowp said:


> It's kind of the wrong time of year to get college kids. Our county has a lot of folks on welfare, but those folks probably would not be good to hire. Westboaster, you'd sink to the lowly level of rigging rat? They do have their own falling crew but do not have much turnover in that group--at least it was the same guys over and over on the sales I worked on.


 No I don't want to be a rigger
I'll stick to the easy job. It's only the emotional pain that hurts.


----------



## RandyMac (Nov 21, 2016)

Wire rope will give you cooties.


----------



## bitzer (Nov 22, 2016)

Green day should have stuck with dookie. They are the epitome of sell out bands. Makes me sick to my ears. I could care less of their political stance. Now Motorhead. That was a band. You felt like you were accomplishing something when listening to them.


----------



## slowp (Nov 22, 2016)

RandyMac said:


> Wire rope will give you cooties.



I have always enjoyed the cheery noise of the whistles, except when on the landing next to the yarder. Ouch.


----------



## catbuster (Nov 22, 2016)

bitzer said:


> Green day should have stuck with dookie. They are the epitome of sell out bands. Makes me sick to my ears. I could care less of their political stance. Now Motorhead. That was a band. You felt like you were accomplishing something when listening to them.



Green Day should have stopped before they started. Velvet Revolver was a hell of a band while they were around... Then Scott Weiland died last year and the rest of the band decided to put GN'R back together.

As far as logging goes, I think I'll leave that stuff alone.


----------



## slowp (Nov 22, 2016)

bitzer said:


> Maybe if they put "we hate Trump too," on the sign they could get some college kids out there.



That would probably get their sign broken. This is a no way can a democrat win any office unless nobody else is running and probably not then in this county.
It's the Warshington version of the deep Appalachian country. Near their new digs is the infamous *Hamilton Farms Billboar*d. Here's a picture of a nice load of logs.
https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Uncle_Sam_Billboard.jpg#/media/File:Uncle_Sam_Billboard.jpg

It's a nice place to live if you can stand the ultra conservatism.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Nov 22, 2016)

They have today off because it is raining right ?


----------



## Haywire (Nov 22, 2016)

slowp said:


> Our county has a lot of folks on welfare, but those folks probably would not be good to hire.


 Why not?


----------



## slowp (Nov 22, 2016)

Haywire said:


> Why not?



From what I see, they are out of shape to say the least. One needs to be in good shape to work in the brush. Most employers do not want to be fitness coaches. There was one family outfit who hired a cousin and the cousin lost mass quantities of weight but hated the job.


----------



## bitzer (Nov 22, 2016)

If only people had to survive on what they produce. Man, would i be loaded.


----------



## northmanlogging (Nov 22, 2016)

Food stamps is ****ed up, cheap boxed food is what folks buy, and the **** isn't real good for you, then on top of that snacks and what not are ok, so those groody little debbie cakes, or anything Hostess gets bought up cause they are cheap.

As far as the old commodity stuff are they even doing that still? I know some folks on the reservation are still getting it, but is it part of the Food stamp/wic/well fare program anymore?

the cheese was awesome when I was a kid though, the powdered milk is still nasty though.


----------



## slowp (Nov 23, 2016)

bitzer said:


> If only people had to survive on what they produce. Man, would i be loaded.



I'd lose weight because my shady, rocky ground doesn't make for good gardens. Guess I could shoot the neighborhood deer. My cedar seedlings keep them fed.


----------



## ArtB (Nov 23, 2016)

_Maybe if they put "we hate Trump too," on the sign they could get some college kids out there._

Think Chehalis went 80% Trump. 100 mi north in Seattle proper is where all the liberals are, lotta them ... well, if ya cant say something good about somebody, don't say anything .....


----------



## slowp (Nov 23, 2016)

I'm one of the few lewis countians who did not vote for him. We shall see whether I will be proud of that not. Now, I'll quote my good friend SVK and mention about keeping on track and stuff like that. Oh, we have one of the higher unemployment rates in the state .


----------



## Humptulips (Nov 28, 2016)

RandyMac said:


> Wire rope will give you cooties.



Now I know why I haven't been on here in a while. No respect for "riggin' men! At least my pockets aren't full of sawdust.


----------



## slowp (Nov 28, 2016)

It is rather snooty.


----------



## madhatte (Nov 29, 2016)

slowp said:


> Oh, we have one of the higher unemployment rates in the state .



I done growed up in Lewis County. Legit had to leave to find work. True story.


----------



## slowp (Nov 29, 2016)

madhatte said:


> I done growed up in Lewis County. Legit had to leave to find work. True story.



Yet the mill here usually has openings. They are the starting out in the mill positions, but the mill has benefits and pays above minimum wage to start.
Go figure, except I find mills extremely scary.


----------



## madhatte (Nov 29, 2016)

My folks' house is within smell distance of the alder mill on the north end of town. I could always hear it as a kid.


----------



## northmanlogging (Nov 29, 2016)

There is plenty of work to be had right now, anyone not working doesn't want to, or isn't employable.


----------



## hseII (Nov 29, 2016)

northmanlogging said:


> There is plenty of work to be had right now, anyone not working doesn't want to, or isn't employable.



Truth


----------



## slowp (Nov 29, 2016)

northmanlogging said:


> There is plenty of work to be had right now, anyone not working doesn't want to, or isn't employable.



Yes. The Walmarche has frequently had signs out in their parking lot saying NOW HIRING. That's an hour away from here.


----------



## hseII (Nov 29, 2016)

slowp said:


> Yes. The Walmarche has frequently had signs out in their parking lot saying NOW HIRING. That's an hour away from here.



As are most of the skilled trades companies: welders, for instance.

Don't Move Here.


----------



## northmanlogging (Nov 29, 2016)

Machinists have started hiring young folks, like under 20, can't find any experience anymore...

CDL drivers are hard to find, therefore trucks are hard to find.

Welders, mechanics, framers, operators.

This isn't just a PNW phenomena either, not the the Trump camp wants to believe this, but unemployment is at a 40 year low...


----------



## bitzer (Nov 30, 2016)

Well when we've spent the last 8 years suckling the govt teat what do you think is going to happen? Slackers...


----------



## slowp (Nov 30, 2016)

bitzer said:


> Well when we've spent the last 8 years suckling the govt teat what do you think is going to happen? Slackers...



It has been going on for longer than just 8 years. Nice try.


----------



## catbuster (Nov 30, 2016)

bitzer said:


> Well when we've spent the last 8 years suckling the govt teat what do you think is going to happen? Slackers...



There are so many problems with this statement it's unbelievable. There's onviously more going on with economics, wages and inflation than you have any clue about. It's also a pretty safe bet that you've never had nothing and probably do pretty well for yourself right now too.

I'm going to leave it at that. Oh, except don't move here either.


----------



## bitzer (Nov 30, 2016)

catbuster said:


> There are so many problems with this statement it's unbelievable. There's onviously more going on with economics, wages and inflation than you have any clue about. It's also a pretty safe bet that you've never had nothing and probably do pretty well for yourself right now too.
> 
> I'm going to leave it at that. Oh, except don't move here either.


Wow. That's a lot of assumptions. Now I know why im never too keen on your posts. I started my business 5 years ago on my own. With no experience and with nothing but the shirt on my back and some big loans to pay off. before that I made 13 bucks an hour at 70-80 hours a week and i should have been getting double that. All the while I was a full time college student and I raised and supported a family of 4 then 5 then 6 and now 7. So you can kiss my ass on that ive never had nothing claim. I have lived on my own dime since I was 18 and I bought and paid for most of my own things since i was twelve by cutting people's lawns and shoveling snow. It was a joke dip wad. If you knew anything about me you'd know my knowledge in history is beyond vast. Of course the economy didn't happen in the last eight years. My comment was a way to weed some people out and to be kind of funny because now people think the world is going to end. Heres a hint politicians never really do anything anyway. So now that I've weeded I know for sure.


----------



## bitzer (Nov 30, 2016)

slowp said:


> It has been going on for longer than just 8 years. Nice try.


Lighten up Patty, sheesh.


----------



## bitzer (Nov 30, 2016)

What blows my mind is how someone can vote for a party that wants to shut you down. I had a buddy that was all buisness and capitalism and he loved guns and hunting. He always voted Democrat.


----------



## bitzer (Nov 30, 2016)

Just the fact that you liked that vile comment about me ,Matt makes me seriously question the way I thought about you. I thought you knew me better then that. I was pulling for you too in your new buisness endeavour. maybe it's time I get the **** out of here.

The funny thing is I make a comment about hating trump and everyone get its, but bash the previous administration, oh no.


----------



## catbuster (Nov 30, 2016)

bitzer said:


> maybe it's time I get the **** out of here.



Please do. Nathan, Patty and the rest of us can hold down the fort.

13.50 an hour? That's an actual wage you can live with. Especially if you count how that would have inflated with time. It won't be glamourous, but it will pay the bills amd keep food on the table. 7.25 won't.

If you think business is too regulated now you're lucky you're not living in the 50s and 60s.

I won't go Trump vs Clinton. Neither one was my first choice, but it was very clear who was qualified and who was not. And that's begging political, which isn't what the forum is for.


----------



## bitzer (Nov 30, 2016)

catbuster said:


> Please do. Nathan, Patty and the rest of us can hold down the fort.
> 
> 13.50 an hour? That's an actual wage you can live with. Especially if you count how that would have inflated with time. It won't be glamourous, but it will pay the bills amd keep food on the table. 7.25 won't.
> 
> ...


No it actually won't put food on the table if you pay all the bills. You must not have kids or maybe one or two. My guess is you are at least second generation in the biz you are in. You just had to show up.


----------



## RandyMac (Nov 30, 2016)

take two humboldts and call me in the morning.

13'' of rain above average, coming up on the 72'' mark.


----------



## Gologit (Nov 30, 2016)

bitzer said:


> ... maybe it's time I get the **** out of here.



Nope, stick around. We need loggers here. Real, actual, make-their money-in-the-woods loggers.

Self congratulatory dirt shovers from the Pennsylvania gas fields with no real world logging skills, history, or ability... we could probably live without.


----------



## Gologit (Nov 30, 2016)

RandyMac said:


> take two humboldts and call me in the morning.
> 
> 13'' of rain above average, coming up on the 72'' mark.



Yeah, but there's crab.


----------



## slowp (Nov 30, 2016)

21 days to go....


----------



## catbuster (Nov 30, 2016)

bitzer said:


> No it actually won't put food on the table if you pay all the bills. You must not have kids or maybe one or two. My guess is you are at least second generation in the biz you are in. You just had to show up.



Nope. My dad was a company man, his dad was a farmer and my uncles were all skilled tradesmen.

Now we've both made some incorrect assumptions. I'm the first one. Started ten years ago with a shitty Cat 941, a one ton pickup, an old, shitty tractor, an 044 and an 046. Plus some welding equipment and a set of MAC hand tools I bought used. And I was halfway to an engineering degree, an actually useful college degree.

I don't have children, no. I want to be able to be their dad. Right now I'm not at home enough to make that happen. And trying to have a family of four or five with student loans at $13.50 is just piss poor judgement.

I'm done here. You can rant and rave all you want, but you're not making much sense and what sense you do make makes you look like a true fool.

Randy, it's now snowing here. Thankfully the ice hasn't set in. I can feel it coming though. And we're only booked until Friday anyway.


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 1, 2016)

You guys taken the ball with ya?
Take a breath. go 'chair a tree for the noise of it
ease up or your next tree will have a horseshoe in it.

Captain Bob, you crossed the bar yet?


----------



## bitzer (Dec 1, 2016)

catbuster said:


> Nope. My dad was a company man, his dad was a farmer and my uncles were all skilled tradesmen.
> 
> Now we've both made some incorrect assumptions. I'm the first one. Started ten years ago with a shitty Cat 941, a one ton pickup, an old, shitty tractor, an 044 and an 046. Plus some welding equipment and a set of MAC hand tools I bought used. And I was halfway to an engineering degree, an actually useful college degree.
> 
> ...


I'm not really sure why you took it to the place you did in the first place. I had no one in particular in mind when i made that comment especially you. I don't even really think of you in the equation around here. I must have pissed you off at some other point that I don't know about. Oh well. Assuming things about people is pretty stupid huh?


----------



## bitzer (Dec 1, 2016)

Gologit said:


> Nope, stick around. We need loggers here. Real, actual, make-their money-in-the-woods loggers.
> 
> Self congratulatory dirt shovers from the Pennsylvania gas fields with no real world logging skills, history, or ability... we could probably live without.


Thanks Bob. A guy can't even poke a little fun here and there. This outburst is exactly why so many timber fallers and loggers have left this site. It's too bad.


----------



## Gologit (Dec 1, 2016)

RandyMac said:


> You guys taken the ball with ya?
> Take a breath. go 'chair a tree for the noise of it
> ease up or your next tree will have a horseshoe in it.
> 
> Captain Bob, you crossed the bar yet?



Not yet. Last couple of days there were 12 footers from the NW at 12 seconds. That exceeds my chicken-out limit. Plus the fact that it's only going to be open ftom the north jetty to the Oregon border. Everything from the north jetty south to Pt Reyes is closed for domoic acid so it's going to be like feeding time at the zoo out there. The bay is going to be crowded too.
We put the name and numbers on the new boat yesterday. Doctor stuff today and tomorrow. With any luck at all we'll be ready to go Saturday.


There...how's that for a total thread derailment.?


----------



## madhatte (Dec 1, 2016)

Seems pretty normal to me, derailment-wise.


----------



## northmanlogging (Dec 1, 2016)

well


bitzer said:


> Just the fact that you liked that vile comment about me ,Matt makes me seriously question the way I thought about you. I thought you knew me better then that. I was pulling for you too in your new buisness endeavour. maybe it's time I get the **** out of here.
> 
> The funny thing is I make a comment about hating trump and everyone get its, but bash the previous administration, oh no.



Um... I was just liking the Don't move here part...

Thing is Bitz, I respect what you are doing probably more then is healthy.

We are about in the same boat, me minus the chittlens, so I'm pulling for ya no matter what.

Just have to keep politics to a minimum, cause I'm sure we can all have something to swing over. 

On the plus side the Republicunts are in office now, so the Economy should crash in less then 4 years, probably closer to 3. If I play my cards right, and start saving now, dirt will be cheap again and I'll be able to afford some acreage. Assuming history repeats itself anyway. Democraps/Republicunts who cares, one steals your liberties, the other farms out your jobs... all about the same really.


----------



## slowp (Dec 1, 2016)

bitzer said:


> Thanks Bob. A guy can't even poke a little fun here and there. This outburst is exactly why so many timber fallers and loggers have left this site. It's too bad.



Maybe folks ought not to get into politics here. There's a whole, bitter place in the "other topics" for that. I find myself HAVING to defend my views on things simply because it seems to be OK to bash them anywhere. I'll spit back if you spit. I don't know if you are kidding and tend to think not from all the crap thrown about. I'll just say, it works both ways. 

Nobody needs to run away. I've tried but I can't stand the misinformation that gets passed on by "experts" and I'm not meaning you. I will get out the Happy Lights today. We're in the midst of the dark, dismal weather season with short days, and that really affects my moods. I'm sure it does other folks too. 

I did not notice if the hiring sign was still up yesterday. It was raining too hard to see.


----------



## slowp (Dec 1, 2016)

northmanlogging said:


> well
> 
> 
> Um... I was just liking the Don't move here part...
> ...



Can you pleeeeeze be a bit nicer in terminology? After the rude campaign, we need to ratchet up the polite meter quite a bit.


----------



## northmanlogging (Dec 1, 2016)

I'll try... but the whole thing disgusts me...

So many lies and so blatant... From both sides


----------



## madhatte (Dec 1, 2016)

I'm with that, really. It's been an unusually mean election cycle, and I'm weary of politics altogether.


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 1, 2016)

[email protected] is rock and roll.


----------



## Haywire (Dec 1, 2016)

The grass ain't greener, the wine ain't sweeter
Either side of the hill


----------



## bitzer (Dec 1, 2016)

Catbuster-


----------



## bitzer (Dec 1, 2016)

Ok dammit I'll ****ing sing Kumbaya. Baby racoons make people smile right?


----------



## bitzer (Dec 1, 2016)

The thing is I need conflict in my life, but I didn't really even start it this time! Oh well here's a peace offering.


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 1, 2016)

Is there a morrel to this story.


----------



## 1270d (Dec 1, 2016)

Bitzer why do you have to make fun of us second generation guys? It's not my fault I was born with a silv... Um, wooden spoon and like the woods enough to buy into the business. You hurt my tender equipment operating feelings. 

Stop by my job sometime if you ever travel UP here.


----------



## bitzer (Dec 1, 2016)

RandyMac said:


> Is there a morrel to this story.


Don't leave the house without your rubbers.


----------



## bitzer (Dec 1, 2016)

1270d said:


> Bitzer why do you have to make fun of us second generation guys? It's not my fault I was born with a silv... Um, wooden spoon and like the woods enough to buy into the business. You hurt my tender equipment operating feelings.
> 
> Stop by my job sometime if you ever travel UP here.


Well I know how good you guys have it. Just showing up and all. I worked for family for a long time. you're expected to do more for less and they can treat you worse then the help. Fun times. I just hope my son's want in. So far so good. I'd love to see your operation. You can come down and beat the brush with me anytime. I've got a 390 you can use and some big timber to slam.


----------



## SliverPicker (Dec 6, 2016)

1270d said:


> Bitzer why do you have to make fun of us second generation guys? It's not my fault I was born with a silv... Um, wooden spoon and like the woods enough to buy into the business. You hurt my tender equipment operating feelings.
> 
> Stop by my job sometime if you ever travel UP here.



True Soumalienen.


----------



## SliverPicker (Dec 6, 2016)

Humptulips said:


> Now I know why I haven't been on here in a while. No respect for "riggin' men! At least my pockets aren't full of sawdust.


Happiness is a pocketful of sawdust if you ask me.


----------



## M.R. (Dec 12, 2016)




----------



## SliverPicker (Dec 12, 2016)

1270, I'm glad you took that the right way. 

Cheers.


----------

